# pop ups and redirects



## james122964 (Jan 6, 2014)

Every time I come to the forum I get pop up and redirected to death, is there something I can do to stop it?


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 6, 2014)

james122964 said:


> Every time I come to the forum I get pop up and redirected to death, is there something I can do to stop it?


You need to be a lot more specific than what you have posted. :shock: 
What type/is the "pop-up" :?: 
What is "redirected to death" :?: 
Pictures are worth a thousand words here.
What browser, OS, ISP, etc.


----------



## sharkhook (Jan 6, 2014)

> Redirected to death


Flooded with multiply redirects and popup windows. Usually a never ending run of trash sights.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds like Your computer is seriously infected with some nasty malware.
Does it only happen on this site or elsewhere on the web as well :?: 

This would be my first place to start. Have you heard of "malwarebytes" anti malware scanner :?: 
It's completely free to download and use as a standalone anti-virus and anti-malware scanner. 
You can download it free from "" Malwarebytes.org "" and run it to find the problem. If you like the way it works, you can purchase a license cheaply and it will run full time protecting your system, in my opinion, Better than any popular anti-virus program.

edit to add;
I forgot to ask what browser you are using :?:


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 7, 2014)

When working on my customers' similar problems I start with CCleaner, then Malwarebytes, then Super Antispyware, then AVG or Avast antivirus.


----------



## bmgold2 (Jan 7, 2014)

What's a virus???? Oh yea, I remember. Try switching to Linux.

Just my opinion but I put Ubuntu on a brand new Windows machine and have no regrets. Only problem I've found was Lasersteve's videos on his site don't work here. 

bmgold2


----------



## james122964 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's only when I try to enter the forum or click on a link in the forum. 
I have windows 8.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah switching to Linux would help, or Macintosh as I use at home. Browsers running under Windows leave themselves open to all kinds of attacks, sometimes with the unwitting help of the user. I was on vacation last week so only had my work laptop with me. The laptop provided by my employer is protected with AntiMalwareBytes but still picked up something that kept giving pop-ups every time I'd click in the address bar. I disabled two odd plugins in Internet Explorer that I didn't recognize, but one re-enabled itself after a reboot. I actually had to find and remove it's associated program through Windows to get rid of it. I'm pretty sure I know how it happened too. I downloaded a free program from Cnet to convert some Christmas videos in MKV format to AVI so we could play them. As they say, free software isn't usually worth the price! I thought I read all the incessant screens carefully and told it NOT to add toolbars, NOT to change my default search engine, NOT to add any other extraneous programs or junk, but I guess I missed something anyway? At least it was easy enough to get rid of in my case.

Macfixer01


----------



## macfixer01 (Jan 7, 2014)

james122964 said:


> It's only when I try to enter the forum or click on a link in the forum.
> I have windows 8.




Now that is strange if it only happens with this forum. If it was some virus in the forum software it should be affecting others also. This would be a question for NOXX. Your post should probably have gone under the Technical Problems With The Forum Site section. Also maybe try clearing cookies in your browser?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 7, 2014)

It probably won't make any difference but you might try going to: User Control Panel/board preferences/my board style/subsilver2


----------



## james122964 (Jan 7, 2014)

it was my laptop some stupid add on thing, got rid of it no more problem


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2014)

james122964 said:


> it was my laptop some stupid add on thing, got rid of it no more problem



Loosely translated as "thanks for all your help guys?"


----------



## rickbb (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm late to the party as usual, but you had a malware re-director installed. Usually it's some kind of free search tool that re-directs you to a site that pays the software maker to send you to them.


----------

